# Lausanne to Interlaken



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Guys

Help or advice required, we are travelling in July to Lausanne for a few days and then onto Interlaken (Lazy Rancho)

We are a Swift Voyager 685FB and Goldwing on trailer is there any route which we should take and equally anywhere we should avoid please.

Your help and guidance will be much appreciated

Regards


John and Sue


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi John & Sue

This is mail i sent another member some of this route my or my not be of use.

We have travelled to Venice the last two years running we found this route was the best for us and apart for the toll on the Swiss Boarder and the toll on the A4 in Italy. 
We try Austria the toll there was 32 euros and 8 euros for the Burner past each way the Austria toll only lasts for 10 day and the Swiss lasts for twelve months from January to December. 
Our route is as follows. 
From Calais to Dunkerque on the A16 then onto the A25/E42 to Lille then onto the A7 Towards Namur on the A15 then pickup the A4/E411 to Luxemburg for our first stopover at Luxemburg at Alzingen Camp site good site good facilities and easy to get a bus just outside the camp in to the city. Best to fill up with fuel as it’s cheaper here; this campsite is in the ACSI book page 199 item 447 last year we only paid 11 euros per night with electric. 
From Luxemburg we A3 down to the A8/E29 towards Saarbrucken onto the A620 to junction 3 then turn onto the N61 towards Strasbourg and pickup the A35/E25 towards Basel where you will come to the boarder were you will need a Vignette you can pay the attendant at the boarder all other camps they charge 28 euros but for us Brits they charge 40 euros I complained bitterly last year about this and nearly got arrested but ended up paying 40 euros but I’ve since fund that you can bye one online for 28.50 euros. 
Anyway back to the route A2/E25/E35 towards Luzern for our next stopover. 
Continue on the A2/E35 to the Italy Boarder and onto the A9 towards Milan from the A9 you’ll A8 follow this road around Milan to the A4/E66 towards Venice our next stop was at Lake Garda just off the A4 We stopped Perchiera de Garda at a camp called Butterfly at 15 euros per night great camp right on the lake in the ACSI book on page 771 Item 2031. 
From here just follow the A4 to Venice however we followed the A4 around to the air port and followed the N14 to portegrand and followed the road to Lido de Jesolo and on to Cavallino to Camping Cavallino this camp site is highly recommended in the ACSI Book page 740 Item 1937 15 euros per night right on the beach short bus ride to port Sabbioni for the ferry the Venice. There are around 28 camp sites in this area so plenty of choice. 

I hope this helps

Regards
Ray


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Help still required*

Has anybody got a good route for us going from lausanne to Interlaken towing Goldwing as above

Many thanks

John and Sue


----------

